# [Corel 11] einfügen aus zwischenablage



## norseman (16. Juli 2006)

wenn ich eine vektorgrafik von draw in photopaint mit copy&paste übertragen will, öffnet sich normal der dialog, bei dem ich dpi, ausmaße etc. angeben kann. ist das dann abgeschlossen, wird nur ein leeres objekt eingefügt.
wie kann das sein?


----------

